# MFC-7840w Connection NG



## Ravenas (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever owned a wireless Brother printer on this forum? If so maybe you have had the same problem as me. If not, maybe you know someone who has had this problem. 

*Everytime I try to connect my Brother Printer MFC-7840w wirelessly to the network, I get a message stating: "Connection NG".*

I have looked on google for people with similar problems, and I found this thread:

http://www.fixya.com/support/t916675-brother_mfc_7840w_wireless_printer

I tried everything possile from this forum, and had no luck at all. Can anyone help or give any suggestions? It's a Maxrange Netgear Router almost new.

I've also tried taking all of the passwords of the router with no protection.


----------

